# 747 bathroom conversion



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

Please see bathroom conversion to Burstner 747 as requested by some members
Tin


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I did exactly the same with our previous 747 a few years ago. Could never understand why Burstner didn't do something along the same lines as the lack of room, to say the least, in the toilet area was a huge letdown and must have effected sales.


----------



## cal22mx (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice - what is that white square thing on the wall < a radiator? > mine hasnt got one of them

cheers Mal


----------

